# Brunswick Area Fishing/Hunting



## slidellkid (Jan 20, 2017)

I may have an opportunity to take a job in Brunswick.  I live near Augusta now.  How is the saltwater fishing down there.  I assume there are a lot of deer in the area, right?

What do you all catch there, trout, reds, flounder?

How far out is good offshore fishing?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 20, 2017)

Inshore fishing? Its great down here. Offshore? Couldnt tell you. I dont go often, but when I do its a lot of fun. Deer? Lots of people hunt here. The fishing is too good when it is hunting season. I mostly fish.


----------



## slidellkid (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Bluemoose (Jan 20, 2017)

*Fishing and Hunting*

The inshore fishing is very good once you learn the area.
Tides are wicked at times, 6 to 8 feet. A lot different from the Gulf. There are a bunch of near shore reefs that at times offer great fishing. Offshore you have to run OUT a good bit.

Now hunting that is a different story. I just recently moved from Brunswick to North Carolina after living there for 5 years and never got a chance to hunt. Didn't have time to check out Management Areas due too work and lease options to private land I just could not justify the cost. But the hunting is good just have to do a ton of scouting and making friends. Fishing friends are easy to hook up with but I found hunting was just the opposite.


----------



## ssramage (Jan 23, 2017)

I moved here and basically stopped deer hunting. The inshore fishing is really good, and is best during hunting season.

There is a good bit of hunting nearby but don't expect big deer.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 24, 2017)

Awesome year round fishery here. Inshore is hopping during fall and spring (flounder is what I target during the summer inshore).  I fish out of savannahs and the reefs inside 30 miles hold great opportunities for year round fishing for a variety of species. Right now it's sheepshead, then cobia  then kings and spanish, grouper (I've only seen gags on the reefs), the ever ellusive snapper and sea bass (sea bass year round).  I don't hunt because I'm always on the water so I'm useless there. I do know we have a ton of pigs and not as many large deer as up north.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 26, 2017)

Great fishing inshore and offshore, and the hunting is great.  There are at least 10 Wildlife Management Areas within 45 min drive.  A big buck in those areas would be 110".  Ocassionally someone will drop one in the 125-130" range, but that's rare.  Avg on the hoof weight of mature bucks varies from 100# on some barrier islands to 160# or so, with largest near 200#.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 26, 2017)

There is good to excellent inshore fishing in the area year-round. When tides get above 7.5, though, it stirs up sediment and makes catching very tough.  Don't overlook sheephead fishing.  It's great fun and sheephead are great eating, much better than trout.  Your learning curve will be steep if you don't have someone who can show you the cues to when, where and how to fish the area.  Oh, watch out for the mud flats, oyster beds and sandbars, they can ruin a day on the water.


----------

